# Amazing Blind Horse Video Makes You Cry!



## heartprints62

Absolutely beautiful story, thank you for sharing!


----------



## serafina

oh, heck...now I'm all crying and stuff...


----------



## AlexS

That made me cry, quite a bit! What an honor to see that, thank you for sharing it!


----------



## smrobs

Wow, that is very impressive.


----------



## flytobecat

That's amazing :happydance:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I've seen the competition video. The rest is just as amazing!


----------



## herdbound

I found this in a post on Facebook and I watched it not knowing the horse was blind the first few minutes...not until the video told me it was blind...and I was just shocked because I thought she was doing excellent at first anyways...but then when you learn it is blind...you are like omg that is amazing stuff!!!


----------



## Thyme

I have to go reaply my mascara now before work, so amazing!
It reminds me of a movie I saw once based on a true story where a woman competed dressage on a blind horse? Anyone know of that?
Thanks for sharing this! <3


----------



## smrobs

Thyme, that movie is called "The Long Shot".


----------



## MsKibibi

smrobs said:


> Thyme, that movie is called "The Long Shot".



I hadn't heard of this movie until you mentioned it. I just watched it on YouTube. Now I'm crying all over again. lol.


----------



## A knack for horses

Truly inspirational. And she was only 15 when he went blind? I'm utterly speechless.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

OMG ok add me to the list of people cryin in here!!! That is AMAZING!!!!  God bless Beka and Stormy!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i was crying in all the competition parts 


Why was the blind horse wearing blinkers? LOL


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

omg Marlea! But you have a valid point! Maybe just part of the getup? Man, this horse has to REALLY trust his owner to be able to do any of the things in this video! I mean GEEZ my horse half the time questions everything I ask her and here is Stormy, completely blind and completely trusting of anything his owner is asking of him!! I'm going to have to show this video to my little mare


----------



## Kashmere

How beautiful!


----------



## equiniphile

Reminds me of the movie The Long Shot, with the blind dressage horse. I loved that movie!


----------



## kitten_Val

Very inspiring!


----------



## LikeIke17

Wow.. incredible.


----------



## herdbound

I think the thing that touched my heart so much was I know people who have gotten that advice from the vet and had the horse put down...it's kinda one of those "wonder if they coulda been saved" situations...


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Marlea Warlea

i want that smilie


----------



## nkieffer61

Thank you for the inspiration! Pusher went blind 3 months ago and we are having our hard times picking up riding again. This clip has renewed that hope for us! Thank you!


----------



## herdbound

I wonder how many people have put horses down on the advice of the vet that could have went on to have really productive quality lives. I know it depends on a lot of variables in any situation but at least there is hope that it can turn out alright.


----------



## outnabout

Sniff, sniff...
Yes, herdbound it's about faith and hope, isn't it? And tons of devotion. From the horse's side of things, what amazing trust in his rider!
Sniff


----------



## bubba13

A very impressive pair, no doubt, but can I be the only naysayer? He trusts her over the jumps, but she has no way of conveying how high or wide they are. Several times he banged his legs (unprotected cannon bones) very hard on those heavy metal barrels. That doesn't seem...right...to me.


----------



## herdbound

well I have a horse that isn't blind who is very lazy and can SEE obstacles i want her to clear and she still bumps her legs sometimes...I think the thing I found the most impressive was its ability to back up so well and through things...I think in the video the girl accidentally bumps the horses nose when she is closing the gate in that competition and she says "oh I'm sorry" to the horse. I know it may not be perfect BUT she loves the horse and the horse obviously trusts her completely


----------



## apachiedragon

Add me to the number of criers here. Especially since I have a horse that went suddenly blind a couple years ago and we had to overcome the very same things. The nay-sayers that told me to put him down, that he was now useless, the panic on his part that he was not able to function in the way he always had, my own personal struggle not to lose hope when things weren't going so well. Very touching video... Thanks for posting.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

That is an amazing horse! You need Sarah Mclachlan music in the background of it and then you will be really crying. (Had to make a joke about here)


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

That is really amazing. You can just see the bond they have together! I love it thanks so much for sharing


----------

